# Binz on metel bead and inside angles.



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Just got a request from GC to binz metal bead and all angles with spray cans. Next prime then caulk all angles. Never really heard of using binz on the taped angles but hey its his dime.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> Just got a request from GC to binz metal bead and all angles with spray cans. Next prime then caulk all angles. Never really heard of using binz on the taped angles but hey its his dime.


I once had a G/C ask for mud set corner beads on all inside angles. Where do they come up with this chit?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The Interwebz!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When a G/C starts telling me what I should do...I'm walkin! It's the other way around IMO!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

G/C wants special, they can pay special


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> When a G/C starts telling me what I should do...I'm walkin! It's the other way around IMO!


 NO i aint walking. The GC asked me what I did in the house next door and I told him i level fived it. I actually didnt but he did a walkthrough and liked what he saw. Anyways he just signed a slip to level 5 the entire house I started last week.:thumbup: I charged him an extra $200 for the angles. i guess binz acts as a vaper barrier and thats why he does it.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> NO i aint walking. The GC asked me what I did in the house next door and I told him i level fived it. I actually didnt but he did a walkthrough and liked what he saw. Anyways he just signed a slip to level 5 the entire house I started last week.:thumbup: I charged him an extra $200 for the angles. i guess binz acts as a vaper barrier and thats why he does it.


But why caulk the angles? Let me guess caulk and mesh.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Here in the northeast east truss lift is a huge problem. A little caulk does the trick. Its also a nice extra.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We don't screw within 8 inches of an interior wall on a truss. What the d/c wants.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

fr8train said:


> We don't screw within 8 inches of an interior wall on a truss. What the d/c wants.


 We normally use nails for top sheets. Then prefill with durabond. Its the extreme weather changes and lumber we get. Most of the good wood produced here gets shipped elsewhere (Japan). The stuff we get is hit or miss. Most high end homes built here have lumber shipped from california. Its messed up


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Most of the trusses we get suck!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Some Gcs here have started to make there own trusses. Cant really do it tjhe winter but even the modular companies build on site for garages. I wish I owned a huge kiln for drying the crap. I would make a fortune


----------

